
This robot uses AI to find Waldo, thereby ruining Where’s Waldo - mistersquid
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/8/8/17665268/wheres-waldo-finding-robot-google-cloud-automl-ai
======
lixtra
While the computers vision seems to work well the robot arm control is poor.
The hand just points somewhere to Waldo. I would have expected that always the
same finger points on him.

